# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Uitstulping in vagina!

## Angeleyes

Hey hey allemaal!

Sinds 2 maanden heb ik een soort van uitstulping in mn vagina, alsof er iets zit zo groot als n vingerkootje met n zacht topje met in t midden n puntje. Ik vermoed dat het mn baarmoeder(mond) is die ik kan voelen. 
Het enige dat me zorgen baart is dat ik 'm al na ongeveer na 5 cm kan voelen! Ik heb dit nooit eerder zo gevoeld. Is dit wel normaal dat ik m al zo snel voel? Ik verder niet echt klachten ofzo. Heb wel eens pijn in mn buik en onderrug, maar dat is maar af en toe en daar denk ik niets van. Dat heeft iedereen toch wel eens?

Ik ben wel naar de dokter geweest 2 maanden geleden, maar hij kon niets raars zien. Maar ik dacht toen zelf niet aan mn baarmoedermond dus zei ik dat er iets 'groeit' in mn vagina dat er niet thuis hoort. Heeft hij me misschien verkeerd begrepen?

Ik ben bang dat het een baarmoederverzakking is, maar ik ben pas 21 en heb nog nooit kinderen gehad ofzo. Ik geloof ook niet dat t in mn familie zit.
Kan iemand me iets meer vertellen over een (beginnende) baarmoederverzakking?

Thanx!

Kusss.. Angeleyes

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk dat je je er niet druk om hoeft te maken. Wat je beschrijft is het inderdaad je baarmoedermond, als je huisarts gekeken heeft en het niet raar vond, dan zal het wel goed zitten allemaal hoor!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ik weet dan natuurl;ijk ook niet zeker maar mn ex heeft het wel eens over 'Vleesbomen' gehad, zo wordt dat genoemt.
En volgens haar kan het niet echt kwaad, maar ja, ik ben geen dokter, je zou er eens wat over kunnen googlen he.

Grz, Peter.

----------


## snipper

Nou... Als het vleesbomen zijn, dan kun je die alleen van de buitenkant voelen als ze heel erg groot zijn. En dan had die huisarts dat ook wel gezien denk ik.

Ik kan zelf ook mijn baarmoedermond voelen maar en dat voelt inderdaad zoals jij het beschrijft.

----------


## Letje999

Beste Angeleyes,

Een baarmoeder verzakking is op jou leeftijd onwaarschijnlijk en vleesbomen zijn het ookniet hoor, die komen vooral in de baarmoeder zelf voor.
Je hebt geen kinderen gehad, anders komt het wel eens voor dat een stukje van je vagina wand los laat door de kracht van de geboorte.

Weet je of je iets bijzonders hebt gedaan of wanneer het is begonnen??

Je baarmoedermond kan je altijd wel voelen, maar niet zo laag als jij beschrijft.

Groetjes Arlette

----------


## Marààànn15

> Hey hey allemaal!
> 
> Sinds 2 maanden heb ik een soort van uitstulping in mn vagina, alsof er iets zit zo groot als n vingerkootje met n zacht topje met in t midden n puntje. Ik vermoed dat het mn baarmoeder(mond) is die ik kan voelen. 
> Het enige dat me zorgen baart is dat ik 'm al na ongeveer na 5 cm kan voelen! Ik heb dit nooit eerder zo gevoeld. Is dit wel normaal dat ik m al zo snel voel? Ik verder niet echt klachten ofzo. Heb wel eens pijn in mn buik en onderrug, maar dat is maar af en toe en daar denk ik niets van. Dat heeft iedereen toch wel eens?
> 
> Ik ben wel naar de dokter geweest 2 maanden geleden, maar hij kon niets raars zien. Maar ik dacht toen zelf niet aan mn baarmoedermond dus zei ik dat er iets 'groeit' in mn vagina dat er niet thuis hoort. Heeft hij me misschien verkeerd begrepen?
> 
> Ik ben bang dat het een baarmoederverzakking is, maar ik ben pas 21 en heb nog nooit kinderen gehad ofzo. Ik geloof ook niet dat t in mn familie zit.
> Kan iemand me iets meer vertellen over een (beginnende) baarmoederverzakking?
> ...



Ey Angeleyes,

Het is heel erg raar, maar ik heb eigenlijk hetzelfde als wat jij hebt, en ik ben nog maar 15! Ik kan wilde gewoon wat experimenteren om het zo maar te zeggen, wat ik wel vaker doe. En plotseling zat er iets, wat er nooit eerder heeft gezeten. Je kunt er in drukken maar je voelt niets, en ik kan er ook om heen draaien. En ik moet zeggen dat ik het dood eng vind worden, er zit namelijk kanker in mijn familie en mijn tante is daar net aan overleden, dus ik ben zo bang dat dat het is... en nu ik het dan lees van die baarmoederverzakking krijg ik het helemaal spaansbenauwd. Ik hoopte dat jij er misschien nu wat meer vanaf weet, en mij er ook mee kunt helpen. Want vind het maar eng allemaal... 

Groetjes, 

Maran. 

Ps. ik durf niet naar de dokter toe, straks moet die daaro naar binnen om te kijken!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ey Angeleyes,
> 
> Het is heel erg raar, maar ik heb eigenlijk hetzelfde als wat jij hebt, en ik ben nog maar 15! Ik kan wilde gewoon wat experimenteren om het zo maar te zeggen, wat ik wel vaker doe. En plotseling zat er iets, wat er nooit eerder heeft gezeten. Je kunt er in drukken maar je voelt niets, en ik kan er ook om heen draaien. En ik moet zeggen dat ik het dood eng vind worden, er zit namelijk kanker in mijn familie en mijn tante is daar net aan overleden, dus ik ben zo bang dat dat het is... en nu ik het dan lees van die baarmoederverzakking krijg ik het helemaal spaansbenauwd. Ik hoopte dat jij er misschien nu wat meer vanaf weet, en mij er ook mee kunt helpen. Want vind het maar eng allemaal... 
> 
> Groetjes, 
> 
> Maran. 
> 
> Ps. ik durf niet naar de dokter toe, straks moet die daaro naar binnen om te kijken!


hee,

ik ben ook 15, ik heb ook wat jullie allemaal beschrijven, bij mij is het pas tevoorschijn gekomen nadat ik de laatste x ongesteld ben geweest, ik kan het ook voelen, en omheendraaien en watdanook, en het is gewoon totaal ongevoelig, je voelt niks eigenlijk.
Eerlijk gezegt maak ik me dr niet zo´n zorgen om hoor, meerdere mensen hebben dit dus ik denk ook niet dat het zo ernstig is dat het bijv kanker is...
maar verder weet ik dus ook niet precies wat het is, misschien is het idd wat de mensen hierboven al beschreven iets van je baarmoedermond,

gr nietboeiend1 :Big Grin:

----------


## helmpie

Kan van alles zijn,
Verzakking van de blaas, van de endeldarm of baarmoeder.
Kan een cyste zijn of een ontsteking,
Heb je er pijn aan?
Zou even langs de arst gaan en het even goed na laten kijken.
Veel succes  :Wink:

----------

